# Women are you married to the man you had the best sex with?



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

Women as the title says are you married to the man that you had the best sex with?

Where does you husband rank?

Did your husband ask where his sex performance rank is?

What did you tell your husband?


----------



## FoodFrenzy (Oct 27, 2013)

theroad said:


> Women as the title says are you married to the man that you had the best sex with?
> 
> Where does you husband rank?
> 
> ...


Yes he's #1, but that's because I have never had sex with anyone else...

We starting dating when I was only 15 and we've been together ever since. I used to be curious about what it would be like to be with other guys, but that feeling has dissipated as I have gotten older. I've always wondered what it would be like, though, to be married to someone and to have that experience bank in your head to draw comparisons... I could see how it might play games with one's mind sometimes.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Nope, but I'm in a long-term relationship with the man who is the best lover I've ever known.

Sad to say, but my ex-H was probably the worst I was ever with  And I say that out of honesty, no bitterness or anger towards him.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

No

(but I'm not married). Hee.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> Nope, but I'm in a long-term relationship with the man who is the best lover I've ever known.
> 
> Sad to say, but my ex-H was probably the worst I was ever with  And I say that out of honesty, no bitterness or anger towards him.


Why are you divorced?


----------



## IceQueen (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes!!! My husband is the only man who ever concentrated on making sure that I was brought to orgasm. He is a thoughtful and incredible lover who is very open minded.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes, for sure.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh yes 

He didn't ask where he ranks,I tell him every chance I get how amazing he is and how even if we somehow split (hope that never happens) I would still want to be his FWB.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm thinking that all women tell their man they are the best, probably told all the previous lovers the same thing. It would be stupid not to dont you think?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol, Lord... I tend to think that whoever the current partner is is the one people say is "the best." It only makes sense, since that is the one you're currently boffing.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Ummm....no, Lordhavok. I have never lied to a lover in that way.

And I most definitely am telling the truth about my current husband. He is a Sex God, afterall.


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

Lordhavok said:


> I'm thinking that all women tell their man they are the best, probably told all the previous lovers the same thing. It would be stupid not to dont you think?


Sheesh I must have been a horrible girlfriend because if the guy sucked, I would change the subject! I'd rather avoid the subject than outright lie. 

My husband only wanted to know where he ranked in relation to one boyfriend...the guy he hated. And I had to tell the truth: my husband far outranks him in every category.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aoife (Sep 12, 2013)

Actually, yeah. I've been with several men and the truth is, my husband is the best lover I've ever had. Though I'll admit I might be biased, because I love him so much and we have a lot of fun during sex. So I don't know if he's the best or not, but I've never had as much fun in bed as I do with my husband.

That counts, right?


----------



## Devotee (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes, but mainly because we have spent the last 18 years working on it. And yes, we have talked about his performance vs others. I am honest with him, I think mainly because he does "rank" as #1. 

BUT...if he did not rank as #1, I'm sure I would find a way to dance around the truth, playing up his strengths. And also if he did not rank as #1, I would be trying my hardest to find some way to get him there.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes, but that's partly a timing issue. My hb is a fabulous lover and our chemistry is fantastic, but he also came along at a time in my life where I was really maturing sexually and ready to let go with someone like him. My dad used to tell me that 80% of life was timing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I've only been with my husband, so I can only answer the first question and it's a yes.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Lordhavok said:


> I'm thinking that all women tell their man they are the best, probably told all the previous lovers the same thing. It would be stupid not to dont you think?


 you don't know me very well then. It isn't stupid to be honest with your lover. My DH didn't start out being the best ever. But he sure learned fast.

:rofl:


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

My husband is the best because he is not a selfish lover and goes above and beyond to see that I am satisfied. He has taken me to places I never even knew existed before he came along.............


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

FoodFrenzy said:


> *Yes he's #1, but that's because I have never had sex with anyone else...
> 
> We starting dating when I was only 15 and we've been together ever since*. I used to be curious about what it would be like to be with other guys, but that feeling has dissipated as I have gotten older. I've always wondered what it would be like, though, to be married to someone and to have that experience bank in your head to draw comparisons... I could see how it might play games with one's mind sometimes.


Wow, we have a lot in common FoodFrenzy.. I met my husband when I was 15 too.... he's been my one & only.... We didn't even talk about sex for the 1st 19 yrs of our marriage -which is totally & utterly ridiculous ...all I can make out of this .... I was HAPPY and fulfilled.. from his 1st touching me...he had me orgasming...95% of the time we came together even...

Sometimes I think we might have been better off to not have had it work like that -so we would have talked & explored sex more, opening up the creative gates -trying new positions, toys....we were so Darn vanilla (2 positioned -but always passionate) ....

Looking back, I feel we missed a lot of FUN not exploring more so... 

I have wondered in my head also at times-what it might be like to be with another ... though I can't say I have ever wanted anyone else.... it helps when our drives are equally as HIGH though....

There is one thing I know about myself... I'm the type that LIKES to look back / reminisce old memories.. if there were others, and he was better... I could easily see me comparing...and I could see how that would not be good....even tormenting....it's bad enough I've pushed my fantasies on him... wanting a little more aggression (in the last 5 yrs)..

It's just best I only have fantasies to compare...he can hang with that.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> you don't know me very well then. It isn't stupid to be honest with your lover. My DH didn't start out being the best ever. But he sure learned fast.
> 
> :rofl:


Maybe "stupid" was just a poor choice of a word. My point was, that if your with someone(for long term) and the subject came up. And you told him that no, my ex or whatever was better in the sack than you. I just dont think there would be no coming back from that. Some are different I guess, maybe it would make him up his game or whatever, but I think with most guys it would sting to bad.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't really see the benefits of these sort of questions, even if the answers are positive etc, the past stays in the past imo.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

theroad said:


> Women as the title says are you married to the man that you had the best sex with?
> 
> Where does you husband rank?
> 
> ...


Yes, he is the best. He's generous and he knows what he's doing...

It's not like I have some wild past either. I did stuff before him, but it was very tame compared to what I've done with him.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

We aren't married but yes Mr H is the best lover I have ever had, our chemistry and communication takes us to a place of bliss.

Both from past sexless marriages and making love and intimacy is very high on the list for both of us. It just keeps getting better in this house and yes I do tell him that he is the best lover I have ever had.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

breeze said:


> I don't really see the benefits of these sort of questions, even if the answers are positive etc, the past stays in the past imo.


:iagree:

so "Men are you married to the woman you had the best...." We make choices and live with them. We choose to marry or not. We choose to stay or not. I met a women recently who had just come out of a divorce. She said the sex with her ex was "amazing". Of course he was a mess in every other category and so she was miserable.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

Lordhavok said:


> I'm thinking that all women tell their man they are the best, probably told all the previous lovers the same thing. It would be stupid not to dont you think?


Not asking what a man thinks is most likely the case. Though if women did this then it would be lying. We know lies are not good for a relationship.

Though is a man wanted to respond if his wife did rate his performance. How did the subject get brought up and what was his reaction?


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Lol, Lord... I tend to think that whoever the current partner is is the one people say is "the best." It only makes sense, since that is the one you're currently boffing.


Your statement then implies that the good one never got away. There is no way that you can guarantee your statement.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

Aoife said:


> Actually, yeah. I've been with several men and the truth is, my husband is the best lover I've ever had. Though I'll admit I might be biased, because I love him so much and we have a lot of fun during sex. So I don't know if he's the best or not, but I've never had as much fun in bed as I do with my husband.
> 
> That counts, right?


The best is what makes it the best to you. Now what you think is great and bad is not the same for everyone.

Whether a review of a movie or a restaurant. People never agree 100%.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

Devotee said:


> Yes, but mainly because we have spent the last 18 years working on it. And yes, we have talked about his performance vs others. I am honest with him, I think mainly because he does "rank" as #1.
> 
> BUT...if he did not rank as #1, I'm sure I would find a way to dance around the truth, playing up his strengths. And also if he did not rank as #1, I would be trying my hardest to find some way to get him there.


That is a fine line to tread. Not to crush his self esteem while not lying.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> you don't know me very well then. It isn't stupid to be honest with your lover. My DH didn't start out being the best ever. But he sure learned fast.
> 
> :rofl:


Was that you mentoring him or him being able to teach himself?


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

breeze said:


> I don't really see the benefits of these sort of questions, even if the answers are positive etc, the past stays in the past imo.


This thread was not aimed to get husbands to ask their wives how they rated their husbands.

There is no need to have a husband open Pandora's Box.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

karole said:


> My husband is the best because he is not a selfish lover and goes above and beyond to see that I am satisfied. He has taken me to places I never even knew existed before he came along.............


THIS! :smthumbup:


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

theroad said:


> Was that you mentoring him or him being able to teach himself?


A little of both i would say. He's eager to please and pays attention.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

karole said:


> My husband is the best because he is not a selfish lover and goes above and beyond to see that I am satisfied. He has taken me to places I never even knew existed before he came along.............


I think this is key! A good lover is not a selfish lover, ideally a husband should be that. I'm thinking the women who have been married for a decent amount of time and would answer no would also say there man is selfish in other areas.

To answer the question, I have nothing to compare him to but he is amazing so I'm sure he would rank well, most loving/unselfish man I ever dated always looking out for my needs.


----------



## longtimemarried (Apr 4, 2012)

The only lover worse than my husband in my past was my first one. I was 14 and he was 16. It was quick and I did not orgasm. It was the only time we had sex, although we dated a while longer. My second one was when I was 15 and he was 16. He was fabulous. We had sex every time we could manage it. The difference was the second boy made me orgasm and he knew how to talk between times to keep me interested. 

My husband has never asked about his ranking. Early on I tried discussing my lack of orgasm and he told me it was my problem and didn't involve him. It was only after 20 years of marriage did he become interested in me orgasming. Unfortunately, by this point his libido was almost non-existent. It has been longer than a year since we last had sex. The only reason I rank him higher than boyfriend number one is because I have orgasmed with him, although not in the last four years. 

My best lover was a wild man. He loved playing and we tried everything we could imagine together. We had sex hours at a time. He was so giving and intimate. It makes my heart grieve that we didn't marry. But all of my lovers, there have been approximately 20, have been considerate of my needs except for the first one and my husband. How anyone so sexually driven at an early age could wind up with an asexual husband is beyond me. He sure didn't seem that way when we were dating. But I wasn't having orgasms with him even then. That should have been my first clue. I thought it was the birth control pill at the time. With all my other lovers, I had used a condom or spermicidal birth control. Maybe my husband is my punishment for early promiscuity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

My wife asked me to answer for her. The answer is oh Hell yeah. He is a sex god she said. She said it would take hours to explain how good he is.

Thats what she said say.........honestly.........would I lie.........?


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Stonewall said:


> My wife asked me to answer for her. The answer is oh Hell yeah. He is a sex god she said. She said it would take hours to explain how good he is.
> 
> Thats what she said say.........honestly.........would I lie.........?


If asked, I think this would be the response of just about every man on the planet.....................LOL


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah I sincerely doubt a lot of women when asked on the spot are going to answer "No. You're horrible in bed!"

Hahaha.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Yeah I sincerely doubt a lot of women when asked on the spot are going to answer "No. You're horrible in bed!"
> 
> Hahaha.


LOL no..that conversation looked way different when a man was terrible in bed. It was softer and was usually followed with an apology from me as though it was my fault he did the jack hammer and then drooled all over me ramming his tongue in my mouth.


----------



## LynnInNW (Feb 19, 2014)

Absolutely! :smthumbup:


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes but he's also the only one. I wish I could handle his answer to that question about me. He had quite a few before we were together. Well he married me so I guess that means something!


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> you don't know me very well then. It isn't stupid to be honest with your lover. My DH didn't start out being the best ever. But he sure learned fast.
> 
> :rofl:


If I was with a woman for the first time and she told me I was the best she's ever had, I'd look at her funny. Either she hasn't had ANYONE else, the few that she had were GOD AWFUL, or she's lieing.

Good love making requires good communication and to learn your partner's body, both of which take time.

My wife is very vocal and honest with me. When we first got together our love making was....moderately good (the first 2 times) and gradually got better. Within 4 months, I know I was her best ever....I was the only man to take the time to listen to her and apply my own knowledge.

So if after the first couple times a woman tells you, you're the best....don't believe it LOL. If it's been a little while, then it's the integrity of the woman.


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

I have had some bad experiences. I think my h is the best because he had technical ability and also he is open to new things, is passionate and sensual, doesn't have hang ups, he's a natural leader while still fulfilling my needs.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

theroad said:


> Women as the title says are you married to the man that you had the best sex with?
> 
> Where does you husband rank?
> 
> ...


1. Absolutely, the 1st time we had sex, I could barely walk the next day. Almost 8 years later, we still talk about our first time, it was that amazing. We still have a pretty amazing sex life, no complaints there. 

2. Rank where?

3. My H has NEVER asked anything about where his sex rank is. In fact he has never asked about my past & never asked to be compared because frankly, what's the point. W

4. I told my H he was the best I ever had, no lie.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

Lordhavok said:


> Maybe "stupid" was just a poor choice of a word. My point was, that if your with someone(for long term) and the subject came up. A*nd you told him that no, my ex or whatever was better in the sack than you.* I just dont think there would be no coming back from that. Some are different I guess, maybe it would make him up his game or whatever, but I think with most guys it would sting to bad.


Or maybe they're into those kinds of things, like the guys into the whole cuckold scene. 
Maybe that's how they get started...at least that's what I'd like to think that's how it gets started.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

Phenix70 said:


> Or maybe they're into those kinds of things, like the guys into the whole cuckold scene.
> Maybe that's how they get started...at least that's what I'd like to think that's how it gets started.


Nothing to do with any scenes. This thread has to do with BH's after D day.


----------



## inarut (Feb 9, 2013)

I haven't read the other responses. I will say that If I love you I will love having sex with you that's a given. If there are things I had In the past with other men that I want I will tell and guide you if I have to so there would be no reason for you ..the man she loves and married not to be the best unless he is unwilling.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

theroad said:


> Nothing to do with any scenes. This thread has to do with BH's after D day.


??
I thought this thread asked women if our husbands are the best sex we ever had?
I was responding to another poster in this thread, hence why I quoted them.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

theroad said:


> Women as the title says are you married to the man that you had the best sex with?


Yes



theroad said:


> Where does you husband rank?


First out of two



theroad said:


> Did your husband ask where his sex performance rank is?


Nope!


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

Phenix70 said:


> ??
> I thought this thread asked women if our husbands are the best sex we ever had?
> I was responding to another poster in this thread, hence why I quoted them.


You brought up cuckold scene. This thread is not about people's fetishes.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

inarut said:


> I haven't read the other responses. I will say that If I love you I will love having sex with you that's a given. If there are things I had In the past with other men that I want I will tell and guide you if I have to so there would be no reason for you ..the man she loves and married not to be the best unless he is unwilling.


Is this what you would do or have you done?

Though this is what a couple should do.


----------



## bild-a-loco (Jan 22, 2014)

Why is this thread directed only at women? Think I'll start one aimed at the men!


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

bild-a-loco said:


> Why is this thread directed only at women? Think I'll start one aimed at the men!



This is the He Man Women Haters Club.



Little Rascals - Hearts Are Thump (1937) - YouTube


This questioned was raised because of a BH that has a WW that cheated on him before he married her. He has issues because she had the best sex she ever had with the OM. They are trying to recover now.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

theroad said:


> This is the He Man Women Haters Club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, next time put up a disclaimer for what you want in your thread, it's much easier & won't waste people's time.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

theroad said:


> This is the He Man Women Haters Club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you posted this in the wrong area, this is "General Discussion."


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

No he is not but my husband knows this and is good with it. 

It's actually a good thing he knows IMHO because that simple facts keeps hum on his toes and makes him try harder and harder ummmmmm so to speak


----------



## mtn.lioness (Oct 29, 2013)

My stbxh is not 'the best.' he is the biggest, but that doesn't automatically make him 'the best' (much to his astonishment). I wanted to get to where we were the best for each other... but life has a way of working out doesn't it.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Yes, he is. No question about that.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

omgitselaine said:


> No he is not but my husband knows this and is good with it.
> 
> It's actually a good thing he knows IMHO because that simple facts keeps hum on his toes and makes him try harder and harder ummmmmm so to speak


How did your husband find out?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

theroad said:


> This is the He Man Women Haters Club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That OM stole his c0ck!


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Re: Women are you married to the man you had the best sex with?*



theroad said:


> How did your husband find out?


While we were cuddling and having pillow talk after one of our sessions he asked and I told him. 

Though to ease the pain my tongue went " south " to kiss his c**k wink !


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

omgitselaine said:


> While we were cuddling and having pillow talk after one of our sessions he asked and I told him.
> 
> Though to ease the pain my tongue went " south " to kiss his c**k wink !


I guess and hoped he learned not to ask about that any more.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Absolutely. I wouldn't have married him otherwise.

He's never asked though. I can't really imagine him lowering himself to ask, as that's how he'd see it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

omgitselaine said:


> No he is not but my husband knows this and is good with it.
> 
> It's actually a good thing he knows IMHO because that simple facts keeps hum on his toes and makes him try harder and harder ummmmmm so to speak


How long have you been marred? Haven't you been able to train him to do to you what the other guy did? And why is he "OK with it?"Just (really) curious......


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

omgitselaine said:


> While we were cuddling and having pillow talk after one of our sessions he asked and I told him.


Ouch. Hence, the reason I won't ask that question.


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

Definitely yes...but to be honest, it didn't start out that way. 

Lots of practice while we were dating eventually got him to the number one rank!:smthumbup:


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Thunder7 said:


> Ouch. Hence, the reason I won't ask that question.


Haaa he was cool with it and trust me his feelings were not in any shape or form hurt !?!?! He did appreciate my frankness and honesty though 



nuclearnightmare said:


> How long have you been marred? Haven't you been able to train him to do to you what the other guy did? And why is he "OK with it?"Just (really) curious......


Married 9 years and been together for a dozen  He's okay with it because that old boyfriend is way in the past ( which he understands he cannot change )and my husband feels he has a goal to " beat " him each and every time we do make love ...... and he does try haaaa  

We're honestly not too hung up on it and simply enjoy ourselves for what we give one another now.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

omgitselaine said:


> Haaa he was cool with it and trust me his feelings were not in any shape or form hurt !?!?! He did appreciate my frankness and honesty though


Hmm. I'm not sure if honesty IS the best policy in that scenario. But, as long as he's cool with being #2, at best. Still, ouch. At least from my perspective.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

YES!


----------



## Thebes (Apr 10, 2013)

My husband is not the best I have had. His idea of good sex is him watching porn then grabbing at me in two places. He has watched so much porn he thinks that is what its all about. Which after he cheated and many sarcastic remarks sex with him got even worse.

If he asked I would tell him so too. He never minded telling me what he thought about me. Yes my husband is stupid in that way.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

Thebes said:


> My husband is not the best I have had. His idea of good sex is him watching porn then grabbing at me in two places. He has watched so much porn he thinks that is what its all about. Which after he cheated and many sarcastic remarks sex with him got even worse.
> 
> If he asked I would tell him so too. He never minded telling me what he thought about me. Yes my husband is stupid in that way.


Time to educate him.


----------

